# For your own good



## SerinusCanaria3075

I have a question about where to insert the adjective in a possessive frase:
>Pentru binele tău. Should I put _propriu_ before or after the noun _bine_?

(or does the frase change to modify _propriu_)


----------



## Trisia

For your own good:

Pentru binele tău.
Pentru propriu*l* tău bine.
Pentru binele tău propriu.

I think #1 and #2 would be the most common, but #3 is not unheard of.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Trisia said:
			
		

> Pentru binele tău.
> Pentru propriu*l* tău bine.
> Pentru binele tău propriu.
> 
> I think #1 and #2 would be the most common, but #3 is not unheard of.


So I was way off. I'll take #2.

So is that the general rule in Romanian, incorporate the *definite article* to the adjective and then use the personal pronoun (when needed of course)?

Pentru vechi*ul* tău prieten. (for your old friend, correct?)


----------



## Trisia

I don't see how you were way off 

I don't know about the rule (so what else is new? ), but you're right about your example. "Pentru prietenul tău vechi" would sound like the guy is ancient, not your friendship.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> ...but you're right about your example. "Pentru prietenul tău vechi" would sound like the guy is ancient, not your friendship.


Hah. Funny. But I think there's a mistake (probably mine) since I used the adjective first (article as a suffix in "old"):
Pentru vechi*ul* tău prieten. (mine)
Pentru prietenul tău vechi. (yours) 

(I'm trying to say: Por/Para tu viejo amigo, Per il tuo vechio amico) Someone you've known from your childhood (not a _mummy_)


----------



## Trisia

OK, I'll say it again, this time I'll try to make it clear, too (fat chance)

*Your* version is correct, it means exactly what you want it to mean, and you weren't wrong. I was merely comparing it to the other option (#3) and what that would mean - no idea why, perhaps because I'm somehow certain that in some cases phrasing it like that not only works but may also be better (I just can't think of any right now).

Sorry for having confused you.


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Hah. Funny. But I think there's a mistake (probably mine) since I used the adjective first (article as a suffix in "old"):
> Pentru vechi*ul* tău prieten. (mine)
> Pentru prietenul tău vechi. (yours)
> 
> (I'm trying to say: Por/Para tu viejo amigo, Per il tuo vechio amico) Someone you've known from your childhood (not a _mummy_)



In my oppinion, switching the position of the adjective and putting an article on it emphasises the respective characteristic.

For example:

_Pentru bunul meu prieten_ or _Pentru vechiul meu prieten_ would mean something like *For my true good friend* or *For my true old friend*.
It is a figure of speech wich clarifies that he is really your old/good friend and you can rely on him without any doubts.

Best regards!


----------

